# Snake trap / catcher



## ron173 (Oct 16, 2009)

G'Day all,

I have a fair few brown snakes on my property, and also have a 4yr old, which is a worry to me when she is outside.

I'd like to try and sensibly, safely, and without harming them, somehow catch / trap them and relocate them in the bush.

I am just looking to make something myself to do this.

Can anyone help with a good design?

Rgds

Ron


----------



## RCW74 (Oct 16, 2009)

Maybe it's best for all involved to call in a professional snake catcher - why run the risk of a potentially dangerous accident?


----------



## Brettix (Oct 16, 2009)

I have seen long skinny tube traps used.
Also seen a doco and the guy tied string to a rat and tied it up to a peg in the ground.
Then he placed a hide over the top,next morning the snake had eaten the rat and was under the hide.
He then caught the snake and just cut the string off at its mouth and the snake will crap it out.
Don't think its the best method although you can try it :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah it's only $200 smackers to be forking out every single time a person wants to get one moved :? No wonder the vast majority of people want to grab a shovel when there is the potential to be dishing out $600+ a week. Also, when are the councils etc going to get serious about protecting these creatures and residents and start some sort of financial assistance to help people trying to do the right thing, like ron173 is, and cover some/all of these costs.

Brown snakes are probably the worst species for you to try and move to be honest. Perhaps someone on here can give some advice to help. I don't wish to be responsible for giving the wrong advice that may lead to a potentially fatal accident. Perhaps the best advice I can give is contact someone running a handling course and do one, or find a competent local keeper to give you some tips. One way or another you’ll need to get yourself familiar with what you might be in for. On a hot day you’ll have your hands full with one of these critters! Good luck.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 16, 2009)

ron173 said:


> G'Day all,
> 
> I have a fair few brown snakes on my property, and also have a 4yr old, which is a worry to me when she is outside.
> 
> ...


Firstly where are you at RON? 
secondly can understand your fear for your daughter ...when she is outside is she usually on her own?
best to check her play area before she ventures there ,especially sandpits and cubby houses...
any gardens around the house that either has rocks or mulch or shrubs that touch the garden bed floor ,are good hidey spots for snake's
,so if you trim the plants ,so you get a good visual underneath them ,with rocks pack in firmly so no gaps ,and mulch ..if you stop using that and go for that jelly water holding stuff (dont know the name) that way, still being water friendly, but snakes wont hide in the stuff..
if its possible to take away any water containers near the house ..if you have dogs or cats ..and can keep water containers up on a verandah .. I realise on properties there are other water sources like dams and tanks etc but the harder you make it for water the better the chances of them going away to seek it else where..
snakes like to hide in pump houses,so if you have one becareful checking your pump. never lift up with a shovel and then peek underneath ,you might get the shock of your life !!always pull things back towards you ,like tin ,pump houses etc ,that way if you do have a snake underneath ,you have protection from what you have resting against you ,or you get to see before it fully knows whats going on ..always stand very still if this happens ...hope the snake will move on and then you move ..if not gently let go of what you have pulled towards you and watch as you take a step back ...then keep stepping back till you know your in the clear ...

snakes in yards can be moved on with a garden hose ..just do a direct spray at the head and keep doing this as the snake moves on ..
you live in bushland on a property ,your encounters will be more often then a city dweller 
educate yourself and your daughter ,teach her to stand still if she see's a snake and yell for daddy or mummy to come and help her .
dogs need to be tied up if a snake is near by ,as the outcome is either bad for both animals or snake is usually mutilated .
and if you are able to get a hold of a snake catcher in your region then have their number on first hand ...saves alot of trying to get it yourself ,and risk being bitten ..
DO NOT TRY AND CATCH AND RELOCATE EASTERN BROWNS YOURSELF ..YOU ARE PLAYING RUSSIAN ROULETTE!


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 16, 2009)

$200? moosey the dearest I charge is $80.00 and thats either for commercial dwellings where I have to encounter the public as well as the snake ...or they have rang me up after 8.30pm ...


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, I think there are some over this way that hit you up $150 just to come out, snake or no snake. Then there are their relocation costs factored over that. It's nice to see someone like yourself RBB in making a relocation an affordable, safer option. I can't understand the huge prices some people want to charge at times.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 16, 2009)

I also do payment plan ,realising some may not have the money up front ...so they are given the option of paying me later ...BUT as I say to them ,I know all the relocators for this area ...we talk to each other and we charge the same ..so if you dont pay then next time you will be charged double ..one to pay me or the other catcher and one to pay the old debt ...have never had a person not pay yet .
Also in genuine pension callouts (not I am a pensioner but living like a king ..they get full charge,I make this call when I get to see their living arrangements)
I give these genuine people half price ..so $25...a callout .


----------



## ron173 (Oct 16, 2009)

G'Day again,

thanks for replies, I'm in Northern NSW.

I have tried to make the place as snake proof as i can by removing water sources, except a small natural pond which i cant, but i cleared all bush from around it. Only moved here about 6 weeks ago.

I have cut all branches and foilage up off ground level in my house area.

However this isnt much of a deterrent, my neighbour closest in next block a few acres away had an encounter with a brown which she says was 1.5mtrs long and as thick as a coke can!! luckily no one was bitten.

I have 2 german shepherds which patrol the place, I'm kinda hoping that their scent will keep them away.

I try to supervise my daughter but its not easy to watch all time and she is very enquisitive.

Not sure if she is making it up but she keeps saying she saw a snake with a red tummy!!

Guess I prob worry too much but you cant protect your kids enough.

I keep snake bite bandages handy but I am 20km out of town if I ever had to rush in.

Thanks again

Ron


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 16, 2009)

Ron ...she may have seen a red bellied black snake ...
Like I said, you live in the bush ...you get snakes 
sounds like you have done alot of the right thing in regards to keeping your place as snake free as possible ..
DONT PANIC ...plenty of us parents that have bought up children in the bush lifestyle ,me being a mum of 4, and in all those years, a few times yes, my kids did see snakes, but never once did they get bitten ...always taught them to stand still and yell if they saw a snake ...they are now young adults with my youngest being 17...
as far as pets go ...have lost a dog and my daughter lost a cat that was in our shed, to brown snakes..
pets will act on instinct and be curious ...my old dog was 15 years old when she got tagged, (I would say she was just in the wrong place at the wrong time as she was wary as with snakes,) ..and died 
the cat use to be locked in a big shed during the day ,while my daughter went to school ..unfortunantly the brown snake was in the shed this particular day ...hubby found the cat ,was on deaths door, and later on I found the snake very big fella ,so snake lived another day but my little girls cat didnt .....

Keep up with maintaining your place ,this will help alot ..especially as you will see the snake/snakes
I have been to places where its like looking for a needle in a haystack ..
You should be able to get a catcher to come to your place ..if your more specific in the area where you live ,someone on here may live near by and let you know of a catcher ...
FIRST AID is the key ...make sure you fully know how to treat someone for a snake bite 
and ring an ambulance not drive yourself or the patient ..you would be better off keeping calm or keeping that person calm and waiting till the ambo's come ...cause you never know the reaction you or that person may have from the bite ..
With your dogs ,be vigilant ,make sure if you do notice a change in your dog/s that is not the norm,
to seek medical help ,any form of respiratory problem ,constant licking or wiping or eyes have a drunk look ..is a good sign that they may have been bitten .


----------



## RCW74 (Oct 16, 2009)

Can't comment on the price of a removal, but its probably less than the cost of a hospital admission for snake bite, and definately less than a casket!


----------



## Jackrabbit (Oct 16, 2009)

On the ABC the other night on their invetors show a guy had come up with a snake trap that doesn't harm them. It was about $300.

Try to find that episode on the net. 

Not sure if it is actually available yet though it might be.


----------



## snakehunter1 (Oct 16, 2009)

I live on North Coast, I'd do it for nothing. Especially to protect the daughter as well as the outcome of a dead snake or snakes. I used to do a lot of snake relocating around Sydney - Ive never charged anyone for it. Never even entered my mind.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 16, 2009)

snakehunter1 said:


> I live on North Coast, I'd do it for nothing. Especially to protect the daughter as well as the outcome of a dead snake or snakes. I used to do a lot of snake relocating around Sydney - Ive never charged anyone for it. Never even entered my mind.


 Are you an actual snake catcher ?...
please realise there is more to it then just catching a snake and dumping it else where ...
this is why it is best to actually get someone with experience and qualification to do it ...its not as ABC as some people like to think ,you actually have to take into account where you are to release it and in QLD you have to do a report of it where you got it from and where it was released ..this return of op is then sent back to the EPA and kept on record ...ALL SNAKES EVEN DEAD ONES ARE PROTECTED ...so there is a system that complys with this .


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 16, 2009)

_[video=youtube;brEyVyqBaCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brEyVyqBaCM[/video]_

_otherwise you end up with morons like this !!!!_


----------



## Firepac (Oct 16, 2009)

I only charge $30 to cover the cost of fuel and _some_ of my time. Never ceases to amaze me how many people expect it to be a free service, whilst others would willingly pay $100 !!


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 17, 2009)

Firepac said:


> I only charge $30 to cover the cost of fuel and _some_ of my time. Never ceases to amaze me how many people expect it to be a free service, whilst others would willingly pay $100 !!


 Agreed Firepac .....we are providing a service that they need at the time ..and in most cases it is for a simple case of being uncomfortable having a snake in the yard ..not a life threatning one where they are bailed up against a wall and cant move senario...
we get calls in the middle of the night ...and I myself can drive over 100kms round trip for one call out ....fuel isnt free ,wear and tear on my car isnt free ...STOP YA WHINING ...Iam sure you people that have this attitude it should be free ...wouldnt offer to do your job for nothing now ....in QLD ,most of us opperate on our own ,not involved with a wildlife group ...and get no donations or gov rebates ...it is all from our own pockets and I am yet to find a money tree .


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 17, 2009)

I agree Redbelly..doesnt sound like much and you guys have to make a living and at least pay for costs ($30 wouldnt even pay for petrol/wear and tear)..probably the ones whingeing are the overpriced tradies..I got slugged $275 to fix a stuck sliding door and the bloke was coming to my suburb for another call..the job took 30 mins. 

So $80 for a snake removal to me sounds pretty good...hope I dont have to use one tho cos in Sydney they would probably charge $200. I guess it all depends on where you live.


----------



## Tim93 (Oct 17, 2009)

That fella in the vid has interesting tactics:shock:
Asking to get bitten in my opinion, not to nice on the snake either!

Where are you in Northern NSW?
We are just north of coffs harbour, if you are close by dad might come out and catch and release them for you free of charge (he's in wires, licenced snake catcher)
He has never asked for money but some people will make a donation to wires.

TIM.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 18, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> I agree Redbelly..doesnt sound like much and you guys have to make a living and at least pay for costs ($30 wouldnt even pay for petrol/wear and tear)..probably the ones whingeing are the overpriced tradies..I got slugged $275 to fix a stuck sliding door and the bloke was coming to my suburb for another call..the job took 30 mins.
> 
> So $80 for a snake removal to me sounds pretty good...hope I dont have to use one tho cos in Sydney they would probably charge $200. I guess it all depends on where you live.


my callout standard fee is $50.00 ...$25.00 old age pen ...$80.00 for commercial or after 8.30pm at night (I have had calls at 1am ..for a carpet on a verandah and a bts in a bird cage ..)...I personally dont think I charge too much.


----------



## Tim93 (Oct 18, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> my callout standard fee is $50.00 ...$25.00 old age pen ...$80.00 for commercial or after 8.30pm at night (I have had calls at 1am ..for a carpet on a verandah and a bts in a bird cage ..)...I personally dont think I charge too much.


 
Yep, dad got a call out for a tiny carpet at 12:30 the other night, had to drive alittle way to get it to, when it's like this you kind of see why people do charge to go out, $25-80 is quite resonable if you think about it!!
Dad had to get a good size black snake off a guy's verandah at a very late hour of the night once, the guy was threatning to kill it if someone wasn't going to come out.....

TIM.


----------



## wretched26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Moosenoose,

how much do you charge for a callout?


----------



## xycom (Oct 18, 2009)

Some of the guys in Melbourne are charging $190 for a call out. I was asked to join up with one of them and so far refused. In their defence though this is what they do for a living and they will have bills to pay, it's a diffent story when you have a normal 9 to 5 job to pay the bills. 
The higher the fees go, the more often the shovel comes out. 


Per


----------



## Tradie1969 (Oct 18, 2009)

Redbellybite: those are very reasonable prices you have! Although there are certain circumstances that snake catchers are not feasable, as Firepac may understand,, Conway country NQ, i was building homes in the bush, & would encounter at least 2 elapids a day, usually taipans, eastern browns, redbellies or whip snakes were also common.. once the trusses & lining were up, it would also not be unusual to have a carpet, maccie or tree snake in the rafters.. it would not be feasible to call out Firepac "for instance" as over a 6 month period this would slowly send me broke, & would look pretty rediculous having snake catching fees on a quote as incidentals  so i learn't to do it myself.. i could not give a stuff about whether it is illegal or not to move animals, it is better than the shovel option.. & found that once an animal was moved, generally only a few hundred mtrs, it would not usually come back unless ample food sources were around. 

This is my suggestion to you ron173, do a handling course or 2, it may take awhile to feel comfortable but after a few practical scenarios & real life experiences, you will realise it is not brain surgery.. or even close to comparable of a tradesmans work, as i have read in the last week or so on another forum a Brisbane snake catcher was trying to justify his prices by claiming he is as good as a tradie! quite laughable HAha

I commend you Firepac on your prices! you are doing a good job for your community! although with the amount of southerners moving into the Prossi region, you could jack your prices up abit, as they all tend to see 3mtr taipans that are going to kill them which end up being tree snakes  i personally have never charged anyone for a removal & would prefer to talk them into letting the snake stay, but this is not the way i make my dollars & cents.

Beatloydy: Ever wonder that the tradie you rang had, had a long day, wanted to go home & had way too much work anyway to be bothered about your piddly job? maybe he picked a number out of his head to try to give you a sign he wasn't interested? more fool for you for going ahead with it


----------



## Firepac (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for your comments Tradie1969, I think $30 dollars is reasonable to cover fuel etc and buy the odd beer or two. Then of course there are those callouts that you cant charge for like the Eastern Brown I caught in the main street of Airlie (50km round trip) last sunday scaring the ***** out of the backpackers LOL. I could try to send an invoice to the council but I don't like my chances of getting paid.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 19, 2009)

Firepac said:


> Thanks for your comments Tradie1969, I think $30 dollars is reasonable to cover fuel etc and buy the odd beer or two. Then of course there are those callouts that you cant charge for like the Eastern Brown I caught in the main street of Airlie (50km round trip) last sunday scaring the ***** out of the backpackers LOL. I could try to send an invoice to the council but I don't like my chances of getting paid.


 Firepac if your the local snake catcher for that area ..and it is in a council or gov building you can bill them you will just have to give them a invoice ..I have charged our local council ...and been paid ..they know they have to pay ..does the council have your number and details ...mine has my permit details ,so they know I am a registered snake catcher ..so they pay me ...


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 19, 2009)

Yesterday ...I had to go to a callout ,not in my area ,as they couldnt get a hold of a catcher that did there area..anyway that trip was 183km round trip for me ...I charged them 100.00 and they were more then happy to pay it ...grappling two eastern browns was definantly not in his criteria,so he said it was worth the money ...not everyone has that attitude "I aint gonna pay" ...


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 19, 2009)

Firepac said:


> Thanks for your comments Tradie1969, I think $30 dollars is reasonable to cover fuel etc and buy the odd beer or two. Then of course there are those callouts that you cant charge for like the Eastern Brown I caught in the main street of Airlie (50km round trip) last sunday scaring the ***** out of the backpackers LOL. I could try to send an invoice to the council but I don't like my chances of getting paid.


 
after driving from prossie to Airlie your lucky the snake was still even there  personally i have never charged for removal but most of my time was in NSW so i dont even think its leagle to charge down there.

I had to get a Tai last week and a brown the day before that, i still do it for the fun (and the snake) but i agree with some sort of fee structure.

donks


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 19, 2009)

This is what can happen to us catchers ...get the call , a frantic person on the end ,screaming in the phone that they have a ten foot king brown(cause its always a king brown) ,trying to kill their kids ,dogs etc...
You ask them how long ago did they see the snake ..some can honestly tell you about an hour ago,or more ...down the backyard or dam ,ask them to see if they can see it now ...they say NO ...explain to them more then likely being in an outdoor yard property its moved on and the chances of me actually finding it are slim ...they still want you to come (even though you know it wont be there)so there is a person who wants you to come ,so you drive ,in my case , at least 110km round trip , for a tiny percent chance of actually catching a snake ..and you lot say we shouldnt charge ?
and the refference of tradie ..can be made in this situation ...sure some may think they can move snakes on ..and maybe they have done it ...BUT not all snakes are willing and calm and quiet ..and if you have not got the skills to actually know how to handle a pissed off snake ,you increase your chances of coming off second best by so much ...I can saw timber and nail wood ..I can drive a car ...but that dont mean I am a builder or a race car driver .


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 19, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> I had to get a Tai last week and a brown the day before that, i still do it for the fun (and the snake) but i agree with some sort of fee structure.


 
Hey mate, did you get any pics of the Tai?


----------



## dave8208 (Oct 19, 2009)

i saw a documentary on foxtel .....but it was american
a reptile / pest control mob went to a house on a property looking to rid the place of snakes......they spread moth balls around under the house.....liberally.........
apparently the smell from the stuff in moth balls irritates the hell out of snakes ( the flicking of the tongue to sense air particals and returning it into the mouth along the Jakebsons organ irritates them so much that they will keep away ) 
i cant say that this is true or not , but it would be worth a try....if only for the next couple of months when breeding season is causing them to wander around so much.
...........and as far as people charging to relocate snakes...............i do it for free..............and yes i am fully trained................i represent the Native Animal Trust Fund in Newcastle .........we all do it for free.........donations to the fund from those who call us are always welcome.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 19, 2009)

So Dave ,how many callouts a week would you do ? and what are the distances that you travel?
I know in NSW you are all part of wildlife groups ,in saying so are you responsible for an area on your own or are there many of you that relocate in that area?so you have the option of giving the job to someone else if your not able to get there?
In my case ,my area is huge ,living in a remote place ,driving long distances is very common ,Gympie is the centre point ,we have 3 catchers ,myself being one ,that co -share Gympie ...but the areas on my side of Gympie are only done by me ...this is a vast area...and I can get several calls in one day 3-4-5 ...so one eg: started with a call at 1pm...then got another 4 calls,as I was at that job ,had to work out what was more a priority like vens being top then down to a keelback etc ...I didnt get home till 8 pm that night ...it cost me over $60.00 in fuel just to do the callouts ,not even including the wear and tear on my car ,as most of the places are on propertys and dirt roads and goat tracks are all part of the norm .


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 19, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Hey mate, did you get any pics of the Tai?


 
na but one of the guys got some footage of it before i got there, it was in quite a public place. Was very dark almost greyish body. 


donk


----------



## Snakes1 (Oct 19, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Yeah it's only $200 smackers to be forking out every single time a person wants to get one moved :? No wonder the vast majority of people want to grab a shovel when there is the potential to be dishing out $600+ a week. Also, when are the councils etc going to get serious about protecting these creatures and residents and start some sort of financial assistance to help people trying to do the right thing, like ron173 is, and cover some/all of these costs.
> 
> Brown snakes are probably the worst species for you to try and move to be honest. Perhaps someone on here can give some advice to help. I don't wish to be responsible for giving the wrong advice that may lead to a potentially fatal accident. Perhaps the best advice I can give is contact someone running a handling course and do one, or find a competent local keeper to give you some tips. One way or another you’ll need to get yourself familiar with what you might be in for. On a hot day you’ll have your hands full with one of these critters! Good luck.


 My god ive been doing it all wrong, I only charge between 30-60 bucks!!


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jan 25, 2012)

Although there are regulations on release and recording of information people need to realise if you make a simple task complex and bury it in paperwork and restrictions you end up pushing people to go back to the shovel method which I think we all would like to avoid. I'm for trapping and relocating if a snake presents a high risk and I don't see any harm in exploring options out there just as long as people accept full responsibillity if they choose to use them. I wouldn't mind seeing the trap that was on the inventors, any form of humane capture interests me. Try calling your local native wildlife rescue service as I know at least some of them are volunteer run and don't demand money but ask if you don't mind making a donation. Good luck.


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 26, 2012)

In NSW we were told we werent allowed to charge and i never have but i can understand why some people do, where not all rich and do it for fun however what do you do if the person doesnt want to pay, if you leave snake and it bites someone are you responsible. Also being that you charge do you have to have insurance to cover 3rd party incase someone gets bitten while your doing capture, if so 30 bucks doesnt cover anything really. $100 at least would be good starting point over 80km extra $25 etc


----------



## matt74 (Jan 26, 2012)

Probably get flamed for this but the safety officer on the large construction site I worked on up in north Queensland a few years ago had a good trap he used on site to catch browns and coastal taipans in. It was a hessian bag solidly duct taped onto one end of a two meter length of 100mm PVC stormwater pipe. Hope you know what I mean by that, if not I'll explain in greater detail.

He set a few of these in areas that the construction workers on site had reported seeing snakes, and beleive me there were a few of them, the land the construction site was on was referred to as 'taipan alley' by the locals!. Anyway he would walk around site with a 100mm 'push on' stormwater pipe cap and before checking the hessian bag for a snake he'd push the cap on the end of the pipe, (the other end of the pipe from the end the hessian bag was attached). Once the only entrance to the bag was firmly shut he'd pick up the pipe and thus the bag attached to it and from this point it was pretty obvious if there was a snake caught in the bag. I saw him remove a few snakes from site using this method, once caught he threw the pipe and twisted hessian bag into the back of his ute, drove out of town and released the snake into the bush. 

Dont know whether this type of trap would work for you as a construction side is a very different environment compared to your yard and Im not encouraging you to try it either. Ultimately, you'll decide what course of action you should take and before anyone flames me or says the hessian bag/ PVC pipe idea sounds stupid, well thats your opinion, I saw it work first hand and at least on a construction site where shovels are a 'dime a dozen' the hessian bag was the chosen option for snake control....


----------



## Boidae (Jan 26, 2012)

This is an '09 thread, I'm sure he would have sorted it out by now...


----------

